# Slow games with ATI Rage Mobility-M1 AGP

## Emilo

I have emerged the ati-gatos ebuild, and recompiled the kernel acording to some advices in this forum. But have not noticed any changes.

Here is my /etc/X11/XF86Config (many #-lines deleted):

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

   Load       "glx"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "no"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

**********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Acer Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Rage Mobility-M1 AGP"

    Driver      "ati"

    VideoRam    8000

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Rage Mobility-M1 AGP"

    Monitor     "Acer Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768" "640x480" "800x600" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

[/code]

----------

## TripKnot

You probably need to enable DRI support in the kernel and load the correct modules in XF86Config.  Here is my config file for my Rage M3.  Modify for your use:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier         "Layout0"

   Screen         "Screen0"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0"   "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "Mouse1"   "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Mouse0"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath   "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "type1"   # makes AbiWord happy

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "Keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol"   "PS/2"

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   #Option   "Buttons"   "7"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Samsung LTN141P2 1400x"

   HorizSync     31.5-82.0

   VertRefresh   59.0-70.0

   DisplaySize   286 214

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Rage128 M3"

   Driver      "ati"

   Option   "AGPMode" "2"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "ATI Rage128 M3"

   Monitor   "Samsung LTN141P2 1400x"

   DefaultDepth   16

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes   "1400x1050"

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

One more thing,  the man on XF86Config makes mention of disabling xfree86-dga as an example only.  By using this line in the modules section you are disabling direct graphics acceleration.  Try commenting that line out in your file and see if it helps. 

Also, some people will tell you to use the r128 driver instead of the ati one.  In fact, if you specify r128, the r128 initialises, then it loads the ati driver which probes your hardware and then it reloads the r128.  This seems stupid to me so just load the ati driver in the first place.

----------

## TripKnot

One more thing, in order to actually enable DRI with that 8MB M1 you must use a resolution of 1280x1024(maybe) or below, nothing higher.

----------

## masseya

You can go here to calculate your best resolution with your video memory.  This was a link I found in this post.

----------

